# Grace Audio Treasures



## JM (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the audio section from Gracegems.org.

link

A Bundle of Myrrh
C. H. Spurgeon


The Christian Pilgrim
Jonathan Edwards | Hebrews 11:13-14


Voice of Jesus in the Storm
Newman Hall | Matthew 14:22-33


The Fool!
J. C. Philpot | Psalm 107


Pride!
J. C. Philpot | Proverbs 16:5


Vital Piety
Archibald Alexander


Christ Altogether Lovely
John Flavel | Song of Solomon 5:16


The Church's Widowhood
Horatius Bonar | Luke 18:3


----------

